# Free wine!



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 27, 2017)

Whilst on our recent trip around Portugal and Spain we stopped in little aire in a little place called Ayegui in Northern Spain. Bonny little spot with a monastery and wine museum across the road. We went for a little wander and stopped at the village water fountain. What a water fountain it was. It dispenses wine as well as water :banana: It dispenses 100 litres of FREE red wine per day!





If anyone knows how to get these pics the right way up please enlighten me!


----------



## jeanette (Apr 27, 2017)

You must have had a good drink all your photos are lying down :lol-061:


----------



## Wully (Apr 27, 2017)

Brilliant but don't think it would work in Glasgow somehow.  If you're using an I phone or iPad screen shot you're photos then youse the screenshot that's what i do works for me


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 27, 2017)

jeanette said:


> You must have had a good drink all your photos are lying down :lol-061:



Well it is free


----------



## jeanette (Apr 27, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Well it is free



Lovely :cheers::cheers:


----------



## n brown (Apr 27, 2017)

it's supposed to be for pilgrims, but as long as you offered up a little prayer of thanks  , thou art fine !


----------



## Robmac (Apr 27, 2017)

n brown said:


> ... but as long as you offered up a little prayer of thanks  , thou art fine !



Sod that Nigel, didn't you hear him? It's free!

No time for prayers!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 27, 2017)

Who is the young lady with you.

Alf




helen262 said:


> Whilst on our recent trip around Portugal and Spain we stopped in little aire in a little place called Ayegui in Northern Spain. Bonny little spot with a monastery and wine museum across the road. We went for a little wander and stopped at the village water fountain. What a water fountain it was. It dispenses wine as well as water :banana: It dispenses 100 litres of FREE red wine per day!
> 
> View attachment 53311View attachment 53312View attachment 53313View attachment 53314View attachment 53315
> 
> ...


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 27, 2017)

Alf said:


> Who is the young lady with you.
> 
> Alf



That will be the better half


----------



## carol (Apr 27, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Whilst on our recent trip around Portugal and Spain we stopped in little aire in a little place called Ayegui in Northern Spain. Bonny little spot with a monastery and wine museum across the road. We went for a little wander and stopped at the village water fountain. What a water fountain it was. It dispenses wine as well as water :banana: It dispenses 100 litres of FREE red wine per day!
> 
> View attachment 53311View attachment 53312View attachment 53313View attachment 53314View attachment 53315
> 
> ...



Hi Helen, was there myself this year. Amazing isn't it? Even though it's in the middle of nowhere, if it was in the UK it would be totally abused I think.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 27, 2017)

Alf said:


> Who is the young lady with you.
> 
> Alf



From aus cant you see her being upside down.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 27, 2017)

carol said:


> Hi Helen, was there myself this year. Amazing isn't it? Even though it's in the middle of nowhere, if it was in the UK it would be totally abused I think.



If it were here folks would fix a hose pipe and put through the letterbox so have a drink while watching f/ball on telly.


----------



## spigot (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm on me way!


----------



## spigot (Apr 27, 2017)

n brown said:


> it's supposed to be for pilgrims, but as long as you offered up a little prayer of thanks  , thou art fine !



You're right Nigel, it's on the Camino, I've suddenly become a Pilgrim!


----------



## carol (Apr 27, 2017)

spigot said:


> You're right Nigel, it's on the Camino, I've suddenly become a Pilgrim!



Well I'm not a pilgrim but I partook!


----------



## Wully (Apr 27, 2017)

If they done this at buckfast Abby they'd get a million Scottish pilgrims a week.


----------



## Wully (Apr 27, 2017)

Look the water taps never been used and wine ones goosed


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 28, 2017)

carol said:


> Well I'm not a pilgrim but I partook!



It would be rude not to


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Apr 28, 2017)

Great pics, I've never seen a wine fountain before !! Will keep a look  out for a beer fountain here in blighty...but not too hopeful LOL !!  Maja


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 28, 2017)

For crying out loud!
Don't tell spigot..... They'll NEVER come home!

Oh dear, too late!


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 28, 2017)

Pity they dont have smithwicks on tap.


----------



## spigot (Apr 29, 2017)

Just put the co-ords into the sat-nag.


----------



## carol (Apr 29, 2017)

spigot said:


> Just put the co-ords into the sat-nag.


Leave some for the pilgrims, Mike!


----------



## Robmac (Apr 29, 2017)

carol said:


> Leave some for the pilgrims, Mike!



Methinks the pilgrims progress is going to be somewhat halted!


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 29, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Methinks the pilgrims progress is going to be somewhat halted!



100 litres?
Hmmm, what a coincidence...

My water tank holds just that volume....Hmmm!


----------



## spigot (Apr 29, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Methinks the pilgrims progress is going to be somewhat halted!



Oh Dear!


----------



## groyne (May 1, 2017)

Haven't seen a wine fountain, but saw a chocolate waterfall the other week.







We weren't allowed to drink from it though.


----------



## spigot (May 5, 2017)

Just heard from horshamjack. He's there as we speak. Word gets around!
He got half a glass of wine when it ran out!
He's going back at 8am in the morning when they put on a new batch.
How's that for dedication?


----------



## Wisewoman (May 6, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Sod that Nigel, didn't you hear him? It's free!
> 
> No time for prayers!



You and Nigel are so funny - this reply made my morning! Thanks


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 6, 2017)

Apart from the free wine, the wine in the bodega attached is very reasonably priced and we have just enjoyed a bottle of blue wine we purchased there. I have never seen blue wine before but it is very very nice. wish i'd got more now. looks like we will be going back.


----------



## spigot (May 7, 2017)

Jays said:


> Listening to a American pod cast about the Camino, the guy was amazed that beer and wine are cheaper than water to buy!



I remember during the early 1960s, after a drought in Spain, they were apologising for the strength of the wine, as there was a shortage of water to dilute the must during the fermentation.


----------



## spigot (May 7, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Apart from the free wine, the wine in the bodega attached is very reasonably priced and we have just enjoyed a bottle of blue wine we purchased there. I have never seen blue wine before but it is very very nice. wish i'd got more now. looks like we will be going back.
> 
> View attachment 53613



I shall get some of that, ideal to take to parties back in UK.


----------



## trevskoda (May 7, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Apart from the free wine, the wine in the bodega attached is very reasonably priced and we have just enjoyed a bottle of blue wine we purchased there. I have never seen blue wine before but it is very very nice. wish i'd got more now. looks like we will be going back.
> 
> View attachment 53613



Translation of the label reads ,listerine mouth wash.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## spigot (May 12, 2017)

Well, we had to! 
It's on our way to Pamplona, where we are going & my family wouldn't believe there's such a thing as a free wine fountain.
Also for those who complain that we are depriving the poor pilgrims, don't worry.
We saw many walkers on the Camino who called in at the font but they were drinking the water. 
I love a glass of wine but of doing an arduous trek as this, would stick with the water, red wine is a fast- track to dehydration.
With me it's a case of false economy as I've booked into the Aire & although it's only €4 for 3 days, it's the 1st time I've paid for an overnight stay in mainland Europe in over 4 years!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 12, 2017)

You could have parked on the monastery car park for free, but as you you are on the aire it looks like you have to pay for the services but if you look closely you will see they have put a cross through where you have to put a token so the water and services are free.


----------



## spigot (May 12, 2017)

helen262 said:


> You could have parked on the monastery car park for free, but as you you are on the aire it looks like you have to pay for the services but if you look closely you will see they have put a cross through where you have to put a token so the water and services are free.



I did notice the cross through the coin slot, but they say services are included on the notice at the entrance.
I saw vans parking out side the sports centre for free, but what's the point?, 4 euros for 72hrs with all the services, even I can't grumble at that.


----------

